#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Khon Kaen

## Propagator

In my journeys to Thailand my first stop is now Khon Kaen.   From arrival in Bangkok it is straight on to the first domestic flight to Khon Kaen that I can get.   From Bangkok there are 3 flights a day by Thai Airways at 0645, 1300 and 1915 hrs.    For me it is normally a nights recuperation from the flight and then off to Loei, and then again a night before I fly back to the UK.   As I have been to the city many times, I've never really looked around the town so this time was determined to do so.

A brief potted history of Khon Kaen shamelessly stolen from various sites on the web.    It is the second largest of the North Eastern Provinces and the 4th largest city in Thailand.    Located in the heart of the Korat Plateau with the Chi River running throughout the Province.    Often described as the Gateway to Isaan it is a relatively a new city having been established in 1783 when RAJAKRULUANG settled with 330 people.   King RAMA 1 made him the first governor of the area, the city was moved 6 times until 1879 until it reached its modern location, and is now the Administration centre.   It is also the centre of the North East silk industry and a week long silk fair is hosted in the city early December.



The above is a view looking towards the Admin Centre where the silk fair is held.



Looking South from the hotel.   Visibility was not good when this picture was taken.    Some better ones to follow later.

There are two bus terminals in the city, the A/c and the Non A/c terminal.   The next picture shows the bedlam around the non a/c terminal




Hopefully members living around the area can add pictures and comments to this thread.    Much more to follow.

Mods if this needs to be in the North East forum, please move as I was uncertain as to which one

----------


## Jarvis

More pics Prop.  I'm up there for Songkran.

----------


## Fabian

Which hotel have you been?

I have been in Khon Kaen many times but unfortunately never bothered to make pictures.

----------


## El Gibbon

There is a triangular park behind a shopping mall that is a terrific spot for some eats and a beer.  Sorry but I don't recall the name of the soi or the nearby buildings. There is a big hotel and just below it another that is accessed through a stairway. This second hotel has a superior soapy place.

Just outside is this beer garden in a park.. The food is first class and the beer girls are NICE.

Live Thai music, at least while we were there, not far from Steve's?????

Worth a look and see if you can find it..

E. G.

EDIT: I think the name of the hotel is Charoen Princess or similar.

----------


## Propagator

> EDIT: I think the name of the hotel is Charoen Princess or similar.


From your description it seems like near to the Kosa.


Well you have now arrived in Khon Kaen and probably the first thing that you want to do is find somewhere to lay your weary head, maybe after a couple of beers first.  :Smile:  

The three main hotels are

Charoen Thani Princess -4 star
Khon Kaen Hotels: Charoen Thani Princess Khon Kaen Official Site, Luxury Hotel in Khon Kaen

Sofitel Raja Orchid - 5star
Hotel Sofitel Raja Orchid Khon Kaen - Luxury Hotel KHON KAEN - Official Web Site

Kosa Hotel
Kosa Hotel Khon Kaen - Special Internet Rates at HotelClub

Two medium hotels are the Khon Kaen Hotel and the Kaen Inn.

The Khon Kaen Hotel



As the web site for this appears to be down info from Hotel Thailand
Khon Kaen Hotels - Khon Kaen Hotel, Spcial rates for internet users!,

The Kaen Inn is the one that I have always used



I find this quite a pleasant hotel. The rooms are clean with A/c, fridge, TV and ample wardrobe space. Only twin beds though. The staff are friendly and there is ample car parking space. On my last visit I was charged 650 Baht per night incl ABF, and this was walk in rate, but have noticed that some of the hotel booking sites are quoting over 1000 baht.
There is a coffee shop, restaurant,barbers shop, massage, snooker room,and of course kharioke rooms. Usually Thai singers in the restaurant in the evenings. Never had an evening meal at the hotel as I prefer to go out, tried the massage which was OK but couldn't find out if extras were provided as the g/f was with me.!! Again the link is from Hotel Thailand
Khon Kaen Hotels - Kaen Inn Hotel, Spcial rates for internet users!,

Some photos of the place, should have more but cant locate them yet.

Girls singing in the restaurant





View of the Chareon Thani Princess hotel from the room of Kaen Inn



Working on Ice statues for the table decoration



A word of warning about the breakfast, if the hotel is busy then a buffet breakfast is done in the morning and it is crap, OK if you only want coffee and toast. If its not to busy then breakfast is cooked to order and is then good

There are also many other smaller hotels and guesthouse and I hope that other members will post on any that they have stayed in in Khon Kaen.

----------


## Spin

> Often described as the Gateway to Isaan


mmmmm, never heard it called that, Korat is normally referred to as the Isaan gateway and maybe AC can comment on that?




> the 4th largest city in Thailand


Khon Kaen is about number 8 or 9, Bangkok, Pattaya, Chang Mai and Udon Thani are all bigger. 
One on KK's great assets is that nothing is nore than 10 mins drive/ride away with relatively no traffic problems barring peak times.

A great place to live, locals always make you feel welcome, it's dirt cheap for everything and there's plenty of low milage eye candy to enjoy :Very Happy:

----------


## Fast Eddie

What's the nightlife like?

----------


## stroller

> I hope that other members will post on any that they have stayed in in Khon Kaen.


A delapidated room on the 6th floor somewhere near the bus terminal, can't remember the name, 150 bt I think it was.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

I recommend the Charoen Thani Princess, very good value for money. And a karaoke in house which will be important for our members I am sure.

----------


## glassdude007

great photos txs for your efforts..

----------


## RandomChances

> Khon Kaen is about number 8 or 9, Bangkok, Pattaya, Chang Mai and Udon Thani are all bigger.
> One on KK's great assets is that nothing is nore than 10 mins drive/ride away with relatively no traffic problems barring peak times.


 Khon Kaen province is the 4th largest by population the city is only 9th. Pattaya is only rated as 11th although this would probaly be people registered there.

List of cities in Thailand by population

List of provinces of Thailand by population

----------


## Propagator

> What's the nightlife like?


Depends on how you classify the nightlife. If you are looking for girlie bars as in Pattaya and Phuket etc I've not found them, but have been told that there are a couple around, but to be honest I have not really looked for them yet.

There are 4 Farang bars that I know of. These are Eric's Ex Pat Bar, No 1 Bar, Sevens Corner and Cheap Charlies, there is also another a few shops down from Erics. I have had a few drinks in all but No 1 Bar and Erics Bar has always been the friendliest, so this is my bar of choice when I visit Khon Kaen.

Most of the hotels have something going on in the evening and there are a few discos, but being the old fart that I am, the disco scene is not my type of entertainment any more. There is a disco opposite Erics Bar and its nice to sit there and watch the eye candy going in.   Just as good during the day as well.

Erics Bar -http://www.ericsbar-khonkaen.com/

Situated between the Kosa and Sofitel hotels.   Run and owned by Duncan and his Thai wife.     Not a big place but as said before very friendly.   Nice staff always willing to help.  70 baht for a large Leo.    It gets a mixed bunch of Ex Pats whom I have always found willing to have a chat and offer advice if asked for.    Opens about 9am and will close any time from 11pm depending on customers.   A few photos of the place:-

----------


## El Gibbon

> Originally Posted by Helicopter
> 
> Khon Kaen is about number 8 or 9, Bangkok, Pattaya, Chang Mai and Udon Thani are all bigger.
> One on KK's great assets is that nothing is nore than 10 mins drive/ride away with relatively no traffic problems barring peak times.
> 
> 
>  Khon Kaen province is the 4th largest by population the city is only 9th. Pattaya is only rated as 11th although this would probaly be people registered there.
> 
> List of cities in Thailand by population
> ...


Now you know why I like it here. Chantaburi city isn't listed in the top 25 and Chantaburi province is listed as 49th...

BTW I hear it is against the law in this province to open any factory that doesn't directly deal with agriculture/aquaculture. Seems the local folks are determined to keep it rural.

E. G.

----------


## Jarvis

Excellent Prop.  Eric's Bar it will be if the in-laws piss me off though I might take Mrs C's dad there if he leaves his gun in the village, of course. :Smile:

----------


## Spin

The farang bars in Khon Kaen do seem to have trouble hiring attractive staff.
I dont recall seeing more than a 7/10 working in any of them in over 2 years. :Surprised:

----------


## Propagator

^ Have to agree with you.

This place is worth a mention. It is the nightclub at the Khon Kaen Hotel. Don't open until about 9 or 9.30 pm, no entrance charge and large Leo again at 70 Baht. You can also get a meal there if wanted.



Live Band






They are not bad and then you have the girls signing. The music is a mixture of Thai and Farang about 50/50, with more Pop as the evening gets later - couple of the girls had good voices. Also a fair size dance floor.














A Couple of the singers were Mutton dressed as Lamb but on the whole quite a good evenings entertaiment. 

From what I understand these girls will also dance with you if you feel so inclined, also will come and sit with you. One way to do this, if you like their singing it to attract one of the waiters, either wave like hell or hold your lit lighter in the air. Tell him to take two or three garlands over to the girl whilst she is singing (they only cost 10 baht each). She then will come over and talk with you, from conversation with this girl I do understand that they are available for extra curricula activities ie horizontal bed gymnastics but not until after the club closes. No idea of the price as couldn't discuss this as I already had someone with me. The cost for this evening for 4 large Leos, plate of hot roasted cashews, drink for the singer and garlands was 450 Baht including a tip for the waitress. Very reasonable I thought.

This was the singer I called over

----------


## Little Chuchok

^So, what was she like prop?

----------


## peterpan

^ Yep Prop, Definitely Mutton  :Smile:  
Excellent thread BTW, I enjoy anothers perspective on places I have been to. I was hoping Rigger was going to show me around, but he's cleared off for a while, getting a new handbag I imagine. :Razz:

----------


## Rigger

> I was hoping Rigger was going to show me around, but he's cleared off for a while, getting a new handbag I imagine.


Well I will come and pick you up one day just let me know when visting hour are at the Old folks home and what time I have to have you back by  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

The Charoen was OK but not great when I stayed there. Good views of the city. They have a disco but I didn't go in so can't comment on it. Khon Kaen University is huge and spread out with lots of trees.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> I was hoping Rigger was going to show me around, but he's cleared off for a while, getting a new handbag I imagine.
> 
> 
> Well I will come and pick you up one day just let me know when visting hour are at the Old folks home and what time I have to have you back by


 Ok mate, its a deal, I reside at the old persons home, on the ring road just after the (nearly) an over pass. 
Plse don't come on a Harley tho'. 
I really dont want the other old codgers thinking I have a gayboy friend.

----------


## Rigger

> I really dont want the other old codgers thinking I have a gayboy friend


So guess my butt less chaps are out as well

----------


## Spin

^ What are we gonna do with you 2?

----------


## Propagator

Eating out in Khon Kaen

Obviously being a big city there are plenty of restaurants and eateries.   I have only used  one place regularly where I have found that the food is good and reasonably priced.   The g/f who is not adverse to sending food back when not cooked properly, will now not eat anywhere else when we are in Khon Kaen.

The restaurant is the 'Sorrento' located on Klangmuang Road beside the Roma Hotel.    Most evenings there is a live band playing a mixture of Thai and Western songs.    They open at 9am through to about 1am.   Always seems busy in the evenings.    Anyway a few pictures



Battered prawns



The Band





One of the friendly waitresses

----------


## klongmaster

I went with TV3 a few years ago for songkran...we stayed at Sofitel...then it was 800 baht for a room...gotta be the best-kept secret in Thailand...

also it's the only Sofitel in the world with a hostess bar - a la Suk 33 - on the premises...go to the basement and you'll find a sparkling array of moisties who will happily accompany you to your room...you can even charge it to your room bill!..

because it was songkran they closed off Khaonioa Road for a three day water party...one time was enough...

----------


## a. boozer

> The Charoen was OK but not great when I stayed there. Good views of the city. They have a disco but I didn't go in so can't comment on it. Khon Kaen University is huge and spread out with lots of trees.


Wish you hadn't mentioned the trees, now my dog wants to go there!

----------


## Fabian

> I went with TV3 a few years ago for songkran...we stayed at Sofitel...then it was 800 baht for a room...gotta be the best-kept secret in Thailand...


Sofitel is quite cheap for a five star hotel but it is normally at least 1,000 baht more than that.

----------


## Propagator

Markets

There are 7 main markets in the city, two of them being night food markets.    Four of these markets are on the Klangmuang Road all clustered within a mile of each other.    I had been told that the Banglumphu market was the biggest so I headed there.

It is spread out over quite a large area and you can get most things there. 

Entance to the Market off the Klangmuang Road 

 

Various photos of the market









You want pineapples? The biggest ones were 20Baht.



The stall in the centre of the pic had my favorite vegetable - asparagus.   40 baht for about a kilo of the stuff and all young shoots.    So I had to indulge myself in this and took some back to Loei with me.    Cooked it the way I like by boiling in salted water for 10 to 15 mins, drained, covered with lashings of butter, and then sprinkled with black pepper.   Delicious  :Very Happy: .   Asparagus in the UK is so expensive.     





And finally the place where you don't want to be taken to - the local nick

----------


## Fabian

Ah, the memories. I know these places quite well.

----------


## Propagator

> Ah, the memories. I know these places quite well.


I hope that you don't mean the nick  :Pokey:  

Being a gardener by trade I always like to have a nose round the places that sell stuff for your garden.    Now this place is on the main Highway 2 just past the Big C heading towards the main crossroads into Khon Kaen.   I have never seen what I would term a Garden Centre in Thailand and this I suppose would be the nearest to it.     I have passed the place many times, usually after a visit to the Big C, but as I am usually on the main road by then, I have usually passed it by the time that I've remembered that I want to go there.

It comprises of many seperate shops selling various items for the garden.  Ponds, decorative fountains, statues, garden ornamments, garden furniture and loads of other stuff plus of course loads of plants.    I was quite surprised how large the area was.     



This shop had loads of deorative water features



This one I really liked



You want decorative pots for your water feature, this place had loads, all shapes and sizes.



One of the many plant shops




Unfortunately camera battery went again after the last shot, and as I was feeling a bit hung over it was time to get back to Erics bar and have a 'hair of the dog'

PS - Not one of Strollers !!   :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

> I have never seen what I would term a Garden Centre in Thailand


I've seen lots.

----------


## Rigger

Has anyone seen a proper gym in Khon kaen. I know there is a small out door one around the lake but was hopeing to find something a bit better.
Will be moving there next month 
At first I was dreading it but now I am looking forward to it. For one the new house is fully airconed and I can buy real food with out driving a 100klm also hi speed internet plenty more eye candy as well. And cable TV which I believe is 60 channel for 300bht a month which is a dam sight better than UBC. 
I did live in Khon kean for about 8 months while we built the village house about 3 1/2 years ago but Khon kean has changed alot since then

----------


## Gallowspole

The Sofitel had quite a good gym the last time I was there a year or so ago.
It's on the 4th floor.

----------


## peterpan

> And cable TV which I believe is 60 channel for 300bht a month which is a dam sight better than UBC.


 No it ain't. you will find 60 channels Chinese sourced, the rest is Indian, Total crap it is, they came around selling, Seemed OK till I asked what was on. :Sad:

----------


## Rigger

Dont really know that much about it. 
Hey Heli was it you telling me cable is good in Khon kean

----------


## Rigger

> The Sofitel had quite a good gym the last time I was there a year or so ago. It's on the 4th floor.


I wonder if you can become a member there

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you will find 60 channels Chinese sourced, the rest is Indian, Total crap it is


I've got that. It's got Australia Network as well. It's actually Taiwanese sourced, not that it makes it any better.

----------


## Rigger

> 've got that. It's got Australia Network as well. It's actually Taiwanese sourced, not that it makes it any better.


So is it worth the 300bht and how many english channels are on it

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The one I have has Aus Net and occasionally Supersports 3 (SA) when  poofball is on. 

Sometimes there will be a movie with English subtitles on one of the Chinky channels.

Basically it's shite, but I don't think I can get rid of it as neither my landlady or bird will allow it (lots of Thai channels).

----------


## Propagator

\phra Mahathat Kaen Nakhon Temple

If you follow the Klangmuang road heading south for about 2 kms you will arrive at the above temple.     It is a nine storey stupa temple and dominates the skyline, only the hotels in the centre of the town are taller.



View from the road






There is one of these minature stupas at each corner of the temple



Will post pictures of the inside tomorrow

----------


## klongmaster

timely Propers cause I'm up that way this week...Wed or Thurs...

hoping to meet some TDers while I'm there..

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Gallowspole
> 
> The Sofitel had quite a good gym the last time I was there a year or so ago. It's on the 4th floor.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can become a member there


Why don't you ask them? They are just an e-mail away.

----------


## Propagator

Three more photoes from the outside of the temple

----------


## Propagator

As I had happened to come upon this temple on a drive around Khon Kaen, I was dressed in the usual shorts and short sleeve shirt, and thought that as this is a Royal Temple they aint going to let me in.   Anyway asked at the door and was told that it was OK so in I went.

I was very impressed with the murials all around the ground floor, but was unable to get good photos of them as they were all above open windows.







The centre piece of the ground floor

----------


## Propagator

Continuing our tour round this temple, each of the nine floors represent a certain part of the temple or regions history.    I did take a couple of photos of the history sheet but they are not focused properly and no amount of work on the pictures could make them better for reading.
The second floor contains old thai farm and country antiques



I've no idea what the above was but looks like some type of plough



A Loom



For fitting on your bullock !!


The third and fourth stories contained smaller antiques all and glass cases, mainly household items.

The fifth floor contained an assortment of buddha figurines.
Here below is a view from the 5th floor looking East towards the lake.



Onwards and upwards to the ninth story.    There were various things at each level but I can't remember what they were.    This is the shrine at the 9th level




So you are now some 80 metres up, having climbed a lot of stairs and this is the views from the top.

Looking East in the Kalasin direction


Looking South



Looking West towards Chum Phae



Finally looking North over Khon Kaen

----------


## Spin

You see the building in the distance?

Its an exclusive condo development that is very nice indeed but sooooooooooooo expensive. 2-11 million baht :Surprised:

----------


## Fabian

I wonder how many people are there in KKC paying 11 million.

----------


## Fabian

What happened to the eye sore, the new Kosa tower? Is the work continiuing or still on hold?

----------


## sabang

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
>  And cable TV which I believe is 60 channel for 300bht a month which is a dam sight better than UBC. 
> 
> 
> No it ain't. you will find 60 channels Chinese sourced, the rest is Indian, Total crap it is, they came around selling, Seemed OK till I asked what was on.


Anythings better than UBC, for which I pay 900 Bht a month for the lousy silver package. :Sad:

----------


## Spin

> What happened to the eye sore, the new Kosa tower? Is the work continiuing or still on hold?


yeah, "on hold" is the best way of saying it. on hold for the last 11 years and on hold for a few more

----------


## Spin

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
>  And cable TV which I believe is 60 channel for 300bht a month which is a dam sight better than UBC. 
> 
> 
>  No it ain't. you will find 60 channels Chinese sourced, the rest is Indian, Total crap it is, they came around selling, Seemed OK till I asked what was on.


PP, the package you talk about dont sound like the one on offer in KK.

its good for sports as the feeds are from South Africa Sky BSB

Brits mostly love it cuz you get every premier league footy games live

Admittedly it aint brilliant but what do you expect for 300 baht?


on second thoughts PP, dont answer that...i think i know your answer  :Boobies:   :Boobies:  

 :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

We have a South African sports channel on a 40 channel 350 baht package which is not bad for the money, although not as good as UBC.

----------


## Propagator

> What happened to the eye sore, the new Kosa tower? Is the work continiuing or still on hold?


Looked as though it was still on hold.

Not far from the temple was  lake Bung Kaen Nakhon, so had a drive around it.    At the Northern extremity of the lake is the Khon Kaen City Musuem which is dedicated to the Issarn region.   Open noon to 8 pm admission adults 20 baht foreigners 90 baht.    All around the lake there are numerous restuarants where one could quench their thirst or satisfy their hunger.    Many people were fishing (rod and line) around the banks of the lake.    

B***s - cant open a second window to get photos,  have to post them later

----------


## Propagator

Bloody marvellous, post the above try the second window and it works  :Confused:  

These were taken around the lake.    The first looking toward the northern end


Looking across the lake back to the temple




North end of the lake where the main entrance is.    The museum is at the rear of the photo.    This was a nice walking area.



Restaurant complex on the lake



Opposite the museum and across the ring road was this Thai/Chinese temple/shrine ?   



Had a look inside the gate, no temple name and it appeared totally deserted, so took this last picture and disappeared off to Erics for a well earned drink.   :beer:  



 :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

We now take a trip to Phra That Kham Kaen some 25 kms outside of Khon Kaen. Accordingly this is the principle place of worship for the Khon Kaen people, and the name of the province was derived form the words Kham Kaen. The structure is the centre of Buddhist activities on the 15th night of the waxing of the moon in the 6th month.

It is located at Wat Chetiyaphum, Ban Kham, Nam Pong District. Take Highway 209 towards Kalasin, after crossing the Nam Pong River (about 12 kms from KK) turn left and follow road for about 14 kms and you are there.
Be warned however after about 6kms on this road you come to X roads and the main road appears to go straight on. However this is not the case - the main road is Left, which is dicovered after driving 10 km straight on and thinking where is this bloody temple.

Personally didn't think it was worth the effort to see this temple. Nothing remarkable about it, OK if you a taking a ride around the province but wouldn't make a special trip to see it. Here the photos of it. The first two are of the countryside and the rice fields. 



This I presume is the temple information (all in Thai)



The stupa in the background is shown on the seal of the province













Thats it for now on this update of Khon Kaen, I hope to add more to it on my next visit to Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

I have seen that too and was as unimopressed as you. They claim to have some relic inside that stupa.

----------


## stroller

Got stuck in Khon Kaen for the night a couple of days ago - weird place!

Had a beer at Eric's, where I met a couple of guys teaching at the uni. On the way to RAD's a young streetwalking student (?) gal was chatting up one of my new mates, but he had a reputation to uphold. RAD apparently is _the_ in-place, a club with coyote dancers and live rock - highly recommended for the under 20s.
Went on to Tawan Daeng where they had some daft comedy show.
On the way back to the hotel, I was accosted by some female thing which grabbed me and insisted "I love you". Wanted to "Go room you" for 20 bt!?!

----------


## Spin

^ Was in RAD friday night. A good night out with lots of tip top girls dancing in not many chlothes :Smile:  A good garden area outside with pool table. One of the bars sells small bottles of beer for 35 baht so i regular sit there and peep at all the uni totty strutting about :Smile:

----------


## whittler

How does Khon Kaen compare to Udon Thani?

Thanks,
whittler

----------


## Rigger

Udon is full of more Old farangs and has more bar girls

----------


## Propagator

> city lay out How does Khon Kaen compare to Udon Thani?


Not sure in what sense you want comparison.   Found it easy to get round KK, nearly got lost in Udon Thani.    Heres a map of Khon Kaen

----------


## Propagator

What does one do in the evenings for a bit of entertainment?

Apart from the obvious, its off down to the local bar/restaurent/karaoke. Where I am its probably about 14 kms to the nearest one, but then there is one either side of the road within 50 metres of each other. 

Heres the guv of mine, nice bloke, always buys me a drink when I go there.



Here again with No 2 wife, No 1 is upstairs.   She is quite a stunner, speaks good English as well.



Some of the locals before imbiding to much

----------


## Propagator

Obviously there are quite a few girls here.    A couple are available for extra curricular activites but most are not.    The name of the game is for them to sing, some have good voices others make you reach for a pair of ear muffs.



It is rumoured that the one on the left is LB and has a farang boyfriend.  Seeing the size of his/her hands I would not say it a rumour.

This bloke below is one of the local schoolteachers and a really nice bloke but as bent as a ten bob bit.



^ Hes doing some traditional Issaan country/farmer dance.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> This bloke below is one of the local schoolteachers and a really nice bloke but as bent as a ten bob bit.


Yes looks as bent as a seven pound note ... great pics mate  :Smile: .

----------


## Propagator

After a few beers the evening began to warm up



It needed to as that night it was bloody cold, note the burners under the table, the food was good.



I had my own personal warmer  :Wink: 


Our teacher friend got a bit tipsy and decided to sing

----------


## sabang

^ Reminds me of Pattaya, apart from the cold!  :Smile:

----------


## tiswas

Prop, is this all the same night? I see you landlord has a different set of clothes in each picture...including a dodgy tank top !!

----------


## Propagator

^ You found my deliberate mistake. No not all he same night, just chose the best photos I have to illustrate.

----------


## Propagator

Dont want to get like this one. His mates all pissed off and left him to sleep it off.



Not sure who paid the tab or if it was paid.    Still the guv knows them all, so they wouldn't get away with it.

----------


## tiswas

> Dont want to get like this one. His mates all pissed off and left him to sleep it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who paid the tab or if it was paid. Still the guv knows them all, so they wouldn't get away with it.


Ahh..a man after my own heart. No confusion with my 'mates' though...I'm definately left with the bill   :Sad:

----------


## Propagator

The last that you will see of Khon Kaen, if flying out, is here



You can see how busy this airport is - pics taken about 7.30 am before lst flight out to Bangkok



Looking across to Khon Kaen



Inside the Terminal Building Departures Lounge.    Not much there at all, but a nice little place just inside on the right that does a reasonable coffe and toast.

----------


## Airportwo

I should be in KK next week, where is "Eric's" bar?
I usually stay at the Charoen as its easy to find your way back! every street looks the same late at night after a few night caps, spent hours in the past looking for the Kosa and another hotel we stayed at, gets old quickly driving up and down the same streets, ................

----------


## Propagator

From Charoen turn left and go to first set of lights.    Turn left there onto Srichan Rd.     About a hundred yards further on you will pass the Bangkok Bank on your left, just after the bank there is a small soi to the left which will lead you to the Kosa.     Follow the road round and about 50 yards past the Kosa, on the right hand side is Erics.

Hope that helps - took me ages to find it first time.

----------


## Rigger

> on the right hand side is Erics.


I was in there a few nights ago and amazed to see the whole street has changed with more bars popping up each week. Hope we get a decent gogo bar soon

----------


## peterpan

You can have wolverine if you want, it was a good one 40 years ago, so I'm told.

----------


## Propagator

> I was in there a few nights ago and amazed to see the whole street has changed with more bars popping up each week.


Shall be there in about 8 weeks and will update the thread then.

----------


## Spin

> I was in there a few nights ago and amazed to see the whole street has changed with more bars popping up each week.


Did you see the place call "Soda Bar" opposite Eric's? I popped in there yesterday and they got some hot chicks working in there. took a few phone numbers. :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

> Did you see the place call "Soda Bar" opposite Eric's?


Has that changed hands again? Probably about the third time in 3 years.    I like sitting outside at Erics and watch the tottie going into that place.     Just looking mind you  :Eek5:

----------


## Rigger

> I popped in there yesterday and they got some hot chicks working in there. took a few phone numbers.


Should of called me, I could of come down to help you write the numbers down

----------


## peterpan

> . took a few phone numbers.


You into Phone sex Spin ? I will Pm you mine, happy to talk dirty to you, for a  couple of free beers. :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

As I was holed up in Khon Kaen due to the airport takeover I was hoping that I would be delayed long enough to get photos of this.

This is an annual festival held in front of the Government Housess in Khon Kaen. It lasts for about 10 days, usually from the last Sat in Nov and the first week of December. It is sometimes called Phuk Sieo. It is supposed to be centred on the local silk industry and there are performances of Morlam music and a big parade for the opening day.

As I didn't know when I was going to fly, this first set of pictures was taken on the Thursday prior to the opening and the parade on Saturday. This first picture shows one of the entrances to the festival. Free at the time I took this but when the festival starts it is 10 baht to get in.



This is a view down one of the many sois that are being prepared for the market, some had arrived early, set up and were trading, but most were still in the process of getting ready. It is hard to imagine but come Saturday, the middle of these roads are all filled with various stalls, food, drinks and most other things that you can think off. Awnings are fitted between the stalls from one side of the road to the other, offering at least a covered walkway. 







On this picture you can see the marking in the road for the centre stalls, one either side of the centre line.

----------


## Propagator

From here I wandered on the the main parade ground, and was fortunate in seeing a number of the schools practising for their part in the opening parade




















This group here were the ones that would bring to centre piece to the stage in the opening parade, as will be seen later





More to follow

----------


## Propagator

Still stranded for the Saturday so now a few pictures of the parade.     It was a hot day and a number of the kids passed out.    The parade started at Fairy Plaza and then went up to the Goverment buildings, probably no more than about 2 kms.    Unfortunately it was very badly organised, including the stopping of traffic to let the parade through.     Halfway along they had a judging area where each, school or group in the parade, had to do their piece for about ten minutes so this caused a massive backlog etc.    It took way over 3 hours for them to pass where I was at the corner of the Kaen Inn.     Heres some of the photos.

One of the schools marching bands





There were a number of highly decorated floats









More photos to follow

----------


## Propagator

More photos of the parade

----------


## Loombucket

Nice update to a jolly good thread Props. I haven't made it to Khon Kaen yet, passed through it on the bus or train a few times though. Nice photos, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Propagator

Thanks LB, few more snaps to go in of the Silk Fair yet - then a few random shots from around the town.

----------


## Propagator

Final photos of the parade and of the fair.




These were taken at the Goverment house grounds during the opening ceremony.









After the fair was officially opened it was a matter of clearing the ground area of the local dignataries seating a awnings, this weas done by the Thai Navy. To be replaced by loads of small stalls selling all manner of food. Various displays then happened throughout the evening on the separte stages set up around the grounds.

The place was packed, as were the beer tents set up by singha and some nice looking serving wenches. Unfortunately the batteries on the camera went so no pictures of these  :Sad: 

A small temple in the grounds



A display of drum playing - very good as well



All the fun of the fair for the kiddies (and some grown ups). Plenty of rides and about a dozen of these bust the balloon stalls



This one was a good earner for the owner. The object was to scoop a fish into the little plastic bucket. For how ever many baht you are given a scoop(s) comprising of a tissue supported between wires. Now to get yer fish, I stood for about 15 mins watching this and never saw anyone successful, as can be seen the stallholder looks happy


A very interesting fair, but was really crowded. It goes on for about ten days and in the evening is packed. All manner of stalls, food to houseware, tatooing to drinking a good day out

I might have a couple of short videos of the fair which I will add later, once I have downloaded and edited them.

----------


## Kiwi_Refugee

ive only been to Khon Kaen once back in 97, loved the place. will go back one day. thanks for the photos everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

As most of you know most major towns and cities have usually one 'roundabout' or 'island' with a host of flowers and pictures of the King and Queen, or of some local hero. Not to be outdone Khon Kaen has a large island area, which when I was there last was tastefully planted, and with seats to rest and take in the sights.... Still have to run the gauntlet of getting across the traffic to it.







A small Chinese Thai shrine





and much larger Thai one




Buying flowers etc to make merit



On one corner of this island is the local fire station, so for Terry57's benifit a couple of pictures of the place

----------


## Propagator

Back in Khon Kaen again during May so continued my out and abouts round the Province and visited Pattaya 2.  No not the lust laden city on the Eastern coast of Thailand, Pattaya 2 is the complete opposite of its infamous namesake.

Pattaya Song (2) is on the western shores of Ubon Ratani Reservoir, in the province of Khon Kaen.    To get there you need to travel west on Highway 12 towards Chum Phae, after about 40 kms you come to Nong Rua (denoted by a sculpture of a Dinasour) and it is here you hang a right along road 2038 to Phu Wiang about another 30kms.    Here you will see a sign for Pattaya 2 and you hang another right and continue driving.     With a bit of luck, after passing through a number of small villages and another 40 mins of driving you should arrive on the West side of the reservoir at Pattaya 2.

 :Doh:   photos to follow - forgot to upload them

----------


## Propagator

When you arrive you will find a large nuber of Thai eateries ranged along the the front of the lake, and some covered parking for your car (no charge).     You can stop there and eat or go another 150 yards down to the waters edge




It stall amazes me that the Thai are so lazy and will not walk that extra little distance but have to take their cars right down to the waters edge and leave them baking in the hot sun.

At the waterside deckchairs (4) with umbrellas and mats are set out with a charge of 20 baht per day




Mainly a weekend destination for the Thai and families with water rides for the kids etc




The food was good and if memory serves me correctly, was about 600 baht for a kilo of prawns, a fish tom yam, couple of other dishes, rice, 2 Large Leos and a soft drink.    As mentioned before the restaurants were some way from the waters edge and the waitresses were ferried to and fro on motorcycles, riding sidesaddle and with no spillage




Whilst we were there the local temple was raising funds by walking along the beach and doing a little dance for all.     This one gave a good shimmy for me, laughing all the time




and off they departed to snare another family




Couple more pictures here.   This one looking North toward the the dam



Looking South



and from one of the restaurants



A nice way to spend a relaxed day out.

----------


## Rural Surin

This thread continues to shine, Prop. Cheers. :Smile:

----------


## a. boozer

Propagator; Well done, some interesting reading and some good photographs. There is always something and somewhere to learn about in LOS.

----------


## Propagator

> This thread continues to shine, Prop. Cheers





> Propagator; Well done, some interesting reading and some good photographs


Thanks - makes it worth doing when one has positive comments

----------


## Propagator

No not the one in Samui, this one is on the shores of Ubol Ratana Dam. 


To get there take Highway 2 from Khon Kaen heading towards Udon Thani. After about 28 kms you need to hang a left on to the 2109 road which is marked to Ubol Ratana Dam. Keep going for around another 20 kms where you will see signs for the entrance to the Dam. About 1 kms before that you hang another left and see the first glimpse of the Wat.

For the edumacted amongst you here is the Google earth picture, with bearings and where the Wat is denoted by the untitled placemark




Here is a picture of the building seen directly in the middle of the above



A little further along the road you get your first good sight of the Wat 






Now there was no way that I was going to walk up them steps (Rumoured about 1500 feet up) so drove the car up to the top





Undeneath the Buddha is a temple with a monk in attendance passing out the blessings




The girls with me got splashed with water and then the string tied on the wrist, which had to be removed after 3 days




It was then outside to ring the big bell overlooking the valley



and finally the group picture of the visit

----------


## Propagator

Da bells, da bells

----------


## Loombucket

Great stuff Props, please keep it coming.

----------


## Fabian

Oh yes, that temple. Lot of fun to walk the steps in the sun only to realize when you arrive on top that there is a road going up too.

----------


## BenDoverMax

met a girl in phuket... from kokgnam 8 km nth ban fang khon kaen.

wants me to come see village... from your pics, may go and see this place.

send pics of her soon...

----------


## BenDoverMax

> No not the one in Samui, this one is on the shores of Ubol Ratana Dam. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the group picture of the visit


max likes the one on the left.......

----------


## Propagator

About 2 kilometres away from the above Wat is Ubol Ratana Dam.    The grid ref is shown on the Google Earth screen shot below





Some facts about this Dam.     It is a Hydro Electric Dam and supplies power for most of the Isaan Region.    Built across the Nam Pong river and is the largest multi purpose dam in the North East.    It was completed in 1964 and over 30000 local people were resettled to make way for the reservoir, which has an area of over 12000 sq kms.   The dam is 35 metres high and 880 metres in length.   It was known as Pong Neep Dam but in 1966 HM the King gave permission for it to be named Ubol Ratana with use of the Princess's name.


There is not much to do there, apart from taking a couple of pictures and ticking it off on the list of things to see.    There is a visitors centre and a couple of places to buy snacks etc.

This is at the entrance to the dam



and a view overlooking the dam



Nothing much else to it, but will have a look on the video I took to see if that has more photos.

----------


## Propagator

> max likes the one on the left.......


Sorry Max, she is married and has a kiddie.   :Smile: 


After over two years of posting on this thread have finally made the century.
A long hard bat but worth it in the end.   :party43:

----------


## Jack meoff

Well done props, very enjoyable thread.

----------


## grasshopper

Very interesting thread. Now i know there is real life in Thailand and I fancy a trip up there this coming Sept through November. Seems as though you are a local and one to have a few jars with at Erics.

----------


## Propagator

It seems the countryside round Ubol Ratana Dam has a tendancy to name its attractions villages after places near Pattaya. No, this Bangsan is about ten minutes drive from the main Dam entrance.

There are a load of restaurants that stretch out on bamboo structures over the shore and into the water. As with Pattaya 2 it has all the fun of the seaside, rubber rings, banana and pedalo boat rides




This little girl was absolutely fascinated by what was going on in the water





As can be seen there are a fair number of these bamboo structures, and all are allocated to a differant restauant. Cost was reasonable for the meal, but you takes your chances until you find a good one. The one we were at done good prawns, but the fish dish was no good, sent one back as very little meat on the fish and the second was not much better.




Seemed very popular with the Thai familys. Plenty of parking, but be prepared to have to move your motor so that someone else can get out. Don't know what happened here, but something certainly tickled her fancy and it was not me!

----------


## Propagator

About 3 kms south of the city centre is Bung Kaen Nakhon, a recreational lake covering an area of about 50 acres.     From what I can understand this is a man made lake built by the Army some 25 years ago and was originally swamp land.

Below is the view from Google Earth



I have briefly mentioned this lake before, but will this tme take a walk around the lake and hopefully provide more information.    Not much goes on around the lake during the day but come 5pm it begins to bustle with activity.    As can be seen a ring road surrounds the lake, and the lake is walled off from the road.    Inside the walled area a paved jogging/walking track surround the lake.    The main entance to the lake is at the Northern end and there is ample parking there.

From 5 pm all the keep fit fanatics, joggers and walkers descend on the place.    Some to partake in sports activities around the lake, maybe join an aerobics session, or just to have  walk around.

We will start our walk from main entrance.     It is here that an open air market springs up just after 5pm.     Plenty of food stalls and a number that specialise in fruit juices for the weary joggers, and of course the normal crap ones.     There are four temples around the ring road and can easily be visited on the walk round, but more time needs allowed if doing this.    We head off in an anti clockwise direction and it is here where the market sets up.    There are a number of football areas and a couple of basketball courts.    This pictures looks toward the first temple, Wat That and over one of the football areas, early yet so no game in progress


 

Another view of Wat That just prior to entering the walking path around the lake

----------


## Propagator

A view across the lake looking from west to East.     Pedalos may be hired if you so wish to get close up to the water.




There was an area with a numer of boules courts (?).     I was really quite surprised at the number of people playing and seems quite popular with teams competing on a regular basis.



Not far from here there is a pedestrian entrance to the lake and opposite that the Chao Por Mahesak Shrine



Some of these photos were taken on differant days hence the evening shots.    Close to here inside the lake area there was a large kiddies play area with all many of things for them to climb on.    Also here is the second of the aerobics areas, and a few table tennis tables which may be hired by the hour, and bikes to cycle round the lake.

A place where you can feed the birds or fishes



after of course buying the stuff to feed em




There are some big fish in this lake and at times have seen people fishing.     Presume you would have to have a licence or pay something for the priveledge.

----------


## Propagator

This is a newish part to the lake attractions, either that or I didn't see them on my last visit in November as it was too dark.     There are a number of examples of Isaan style bamboo huts, which you can go into.



also a number of statues around the lake depicting Thai/Isaan rural life, ideal for getting that odd photo shoot.



We are now not far from approaching the halfway point of this walk.     Here a picture taken looking at Khon Kaens most famous temple, the 9 story Wat Nongwang.     Well worth taking the time to visit this one as you can get some spectacular views of Khon Kaen from the upper levels, lots of stairs to climb though

----------


## kk boy

Someone had said that the fishing had stopped now, before was 100 baht per rod and was in a sectioned off area

----------


## Propagator

> Someone had said that the fishing had stopped now


Must say I have not seen anyone fishing for the past year. 

We have now reached the Southern end of the lake and turn for the walk back.
There is another shrine here but have been unable to findout for whom it is dedicated










Halfway back along the Eastern side of the lake is another area for aerobics. Not many people at this one



and more statues along this side.



Also an opportunity to get a picture of the Wat across the lake

 

Getting to the end now and you pass through a small landscaped garden area, so that you can sit down after your strenuous walk



A short walk from here and you get back to where you started from. It is here that there is the largest of the aerobics areas and is above the Khon Kaen museum. I shall post a picture of that when my laptop gets repaired . This area is very popular and could probably easily accommodate 1000 happy souls doing aerobics.

Time now to sit down for a juice and to look over the lake. This picture is looking towards the restauraunt that juts out into the lake. I believe that it is a bit expensive and that the service leaves a lot to be desired, but that is only heresay to me as I have not used it.




All in all a very pleasant evenings stroll. To meander round probably about an hour and a half to two hours. I would estimate it to be around 3 miles to go round the lake. I done it at a very brisk walking pace and got round in 40 minutes. Hungry now? There are numerous restaurants on the Eastern side of the lake, and although I have eaten in a couple didn't have me camera then, also forget the name of the places. Will do a review of some of those when I am next there

----------


## S Landreth

A new shopping center opened up in Khon Kaen last Thursday. Heres the site (English and Thai,..look towards the upper right hand side of the screen when it opens): http://www.centralplaza.co.th/khonkaen/about_eng.html


Gotta lot of shops, people, parking spaces and sales (traffic also). When we got there it was maybe 70% kids. It will give them a nice and cool place to hang out when it gets hot here.

Here are some pictures.

----------


## shunpike

Well done Prop! Good to see the new Centan is open, I was up in KK a few months ago and it looked pretty near complete. Great thread.

----------


## Propagator

> A new shopping center opened up in Khon Kaen last Thursday.


Thanks for the update.    I have already been informed that I am going 'shopping' there when I get over next month.

----------


## S Landreth

^Well she (and you too) will find most anything she wants there. The place is pretty nice for a mall located in Khon Kaen. Getting big time here,……..one modern mall. :Smile:  The place had even more people there yesterday. We went mid-afternoon to pick up a few B-day gifts for some girls in BKK and could not get into the parking area. We had to park across the street.
The opening of the mall also coincided with the yearly silk fair festival that is going on now.

----------


## mackayae

Is the underpass completed?

----------


## S Landreth

^ not yet,.it is a slow go

I'll try to get some pictures up towards the end of next week of the work

----------


## Nawty

Is this the longest...as in oldest....running thread on TD ?

Couple weeks and it will 4 years old ....or 3....depepnding how you count things

----------


## Propagator

> Is this the longest...as in oldest....running thread on TD ?


Some of the threads in the games room are older.

I try to add to this every time I visit Khon Kaen, so there will be new content in a couple of months.    If S Landreth doesn't get an update on the underpass I will.    It was chaos driving around there last time.

----------


## S Landreth

^Still chaotic 





> Is the underpass completed?


 
I went out to the site this morning and took these pictures. It is progressing, more than I thought. I didnt know they had it opened up. The roadway on top of the tunnel looks somewhat completed (?), but no traffic on it.

They were pouring (on one side and tying steel on the other) when I was visiting.

I want to apologize for the bad shots inside the tunnel, but you can see the progress that they have made, kind of.

----------


## S Landreth

This is in addition to Propagators post # 30 on this thread relating to a nursery.

Someone suggested we visit a nursery on Khon Kaens University campus. They have a wide variety of plants available (many others things also,...some good looking sales women working there). There are also two restaurants and one coffee shop in this area.
I think, as we were told, this area has something to do with the universities agricultural department. There are a lot of small plants geared towards the dorms/apartments that you can purchase here. They also have some larger plants (maybe for the homes on the campus), but not as many. You might have to order them if you are looking for quantity. 
There is also an annual fair held at the end of January that the universities agricultural department puts on, where you can purchase plants.

KKU Nursery 


 
enter here and drive straight, until you see the nursery on your left

----------


## S Landreth

There is an annual agricultural fair at KKU which is taking place between January 22nd and January 31st , this year (2010).

Heres the web site (in Thai only): 

http://ag.kku.ac.th/academic/agfair-2010/

Today was a bit rainy but we were able to get these pictures,


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
silk worms

----------


## Spin

Is that you behind the buffalo? Looks like a whitey to me.

----------


## S Landreth

> Looks like a whitey


 
There was a third one that you dont see in the picture that was out there with these two other guys (all whitey's). I was behind the camera and I dont know any of the guys (anyway, I have a slender build). The people watching them were having a good time laughing at/with them.

----------


## Rigger

> ry much enjoyed the report and KK is now on the list of places to visit.


dont khon kaen is shit

----------


## nedwalk

can;t remember.. somebody musta spiked me drinks

----------


## Rigger

> There is an annual agricultural fair at KKU which is taking place between January 22nd and January 31st , this year (2010). Here’s the web site (in Thai only): :: Faculty of Agriculture ?????????????? ?????????????????? :: Today was a bit rainy but we were able to get these pictures,……………


I am going to take a look tomorrow, might buy me self a couple of sheep if any around 






> can;t remember.. somebody musta spiked me drinks


Yeh Khon kean is so boring it can have that effect on you, I dont remeber going to bed last night after a bottle of Don Julio Tequila, Nice drop I might add.

----------


## jizzybloke

> I am going to take a look tomorrow, might buy me self a couple of sheep if any around


hmmm... :mid:

----------


## S Landreth

> I am going to take a look tomorrow,...........


Ill going to try to make it back out there Saturday or Sunday? Theres a dog show

----------


## nedwalk

> might buy me self a couple of sheep if any around


is,nt the missus keeping up mate?

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> might buy me self a couple of sheep if any around
> 
> 
> is,nt the missus keeping up mate?


She wont wear the gum boots and it just doesnt feel the same with out them  :cmn:

----------


## S Landreth

There was a Dog Show that coincided with the KKU Agricultural Fair this year. It is a two day event,today being the first. Some pictures below,..



 
Thai Ridgeback 

 
3 to 6 month old Thai Ridgebacks 

 
Adult Thai Ridgeback 

 
Bulldogs  

 
Looks like a Malamute  

I wanted to stay for the Bangkaews but it was uncomfortably hot out, this afternoon.

----------


## S Landreth

At the new Central Plaza Mall here in Khon Kaen there is a nice bowling alley and a new movie theater.

If you want to see whats playing just click on the link below,

http://www.sfcinemacity.co.th/index.php/en/timetable/lookup/cinema/Central-Khonkaen/

----------


## mtone9317

KK may be pooh in your opinion, but the reason California is now a failed state is because 50 years ago California had an agricultural base and culture. But the greedy developers turned some of the best farmland in the world into tract housing. Oh, yes it furnished jobs and tax revenue. Now where are the jobs and where are the tax revenues? The developers are gone and the tax money has gone into the pockets of an increasingly deadlocked bureaucracy.

----------


## S Landreth

Khon Kaen recently opened up a kind of like Walking Street to be held every Saturday evening in front of City Hall. Last night was the third Saturday.

It seems that they are promoting more Arts & Crafts and the organizers are trying to limit overlapping of sales items (as I understand). They dont want people selling the same thing in each booth, so when you request a booth (or little area to sell your products) its has to be OKed by the promoters. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

These kids were there promoting the school they go to,kind of a semi-private school here in Khon Kaen. A few of the parents (?) were handing out flyers/pamphlets about the school.


 

On the outside (along the street) there is plenty of food in case you get hungry.

----------


## sunsetter

kk looks alright then ay, one more place on the list to take a trip to, been through more times than i could count but always at night  :Smile: 


would of loved to see the bangkaews too, had a chat witha thai friend about them once. when i asked if they were dangerous she said so seriously ' chai!!  you robber, come in house, bangkaew inside, you die for sure!'   
made me smile  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^About those Bangkaews,.I have also heard Thais says that they are a fierce animal. But I dont see them any more intimidating than most any other dogs, their size. But they are good looking animals.



 
Khon Kaen Immigration Office 

Went to do my 90 day reporting today at the Khon Kaen Immigration office, located at:

Location: Provincial Police School Sub District 4, Mitraparp Road
And in Thai, กองกำกับการโรงเรียนตำรวจภูธรภาค4 ถ.มิตรภาพ อ.เมืองจ.ขอนแก่น

Telephone numbers: 084-516-6653, 086-6058562, 083-2862551, 043 465242

I was in and out within 15 minutes.

----------


## sunsetter

> ^About those Bangkaew’s,…….I have also heard Thai’s says that they are a fierce animal. But I don’t see them any more intimidating than most any other dogs, their size. But they are good looking animals.


yeah lovely, but yeah your right dogs are dogs, they dont look as scary as some,
from pitsanuluk by all accounts

----------


## Propagator

This Wat is seen on the Southern side of the ring road round Khon Kaen, between Highway 2 and Highway 209 to Kalasin. I first noticed it whilst driving the ring road and thought that I must pay a visit to it.


I can find very little info about it on the net and hope that I have quoted the name correct. This first picture was taken from the ring road and you can just see the Wat in the centre





This one a little closer and looks impressive. However the dirt road I was on was a dead end and didn't lead to the Wat, so it was trial and error to get there, and unfortunately there are no signs as to how to get to the Wat





When I finally found the place, all became clear it is still under construction and the place is akin to a building site. 





A lot of work appears to be going on but very few workers. The above picture is of the main tower and is surrounded by 4 smaller towers in various stage of construction, with smaller statues in them





another one with a differant statue





The big dome contains and large statue, but couldn't get any closer than this to get more photos





It looks quite impressive, and is very much work in progress. As to when it will be completed is any ones guess, however I will try to update this on my next visit.


I found a video about it but it is in Thai

----------


## helge

Dutch subtitles ?
They started working on it 4 years ago (?)

----------


## Propagator

Took these 5 photos at various points round Bung Kaen Nakhon on evening.














Just when I thought I had a good photo, with the temple in the background and framed by the tree branches, I notice they are having a burning at the temple

----------


## Propagator

On my drives around the area I came across this.     It is on the way to the girlfriends home village, way out in the wilds and really off the beaten track.

The river, I am led to understand flows into Ubol Ratana, and this is some 15 kms from Pattaya 2.    I was unable to find out the name of the river as it seems no one knows.

I presume that this is some type of fish farmimg and would be happy to be corrected or confirmed on my assumption.


This is the view looking downstream from the road bridge





There is probably about 15 of these contraptions/ boats/nets in this small stretch of water.    The people live on the boats.   The net in this picture was just being lowered into the water


 


The boats are all constructed out of bamboo 





And another look upstream of the river where a number of these contraptions are moored on the banks

----------


## S Landreth

> Is the underpass completed?


 
The tunnel has been finished for a few weeks (plus?). Heres a video taken May 2, 2010 of both the North and Southbound roadways.

----------


## helge

Nice. 
Easier to go shopping now  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I enjoyed the bypass the other day.

----------


## Rigger

Yeh the new bypass is great, pitty it took 3 foking years to build

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yeh the new bypass is great, pitty it took 3 foking years to build


I thought about popping in, but to be honest, we just wanted to get home.

----------


## Rigger

I have been up in the village for the last week or so but back in Khon kaen now before heading off to Singapore of a few days with the wife.

----------


## dirtydog

What a weird looking boat, what would make you design a boat like that.

----------


## a. boozer

> What a weird looking boat, what would make you design a boat like that.


I believe that the cantilever type structure is used to lower and raise a large drop net. Possibly, I am wrong and would be more than pleased to hear of more informed answers.

----------


## helge

> Yeh the new bypass is great, pitty it took 3 foking years to build


What is it with the 40 km speedlimit going in the Bypass ?
A build inn speeding-ticket opportunity ?

Everybody is doing 80 except for the ones allways doing 30

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> Yeh the new bypass is great, pitty it took 3 foking years to build
> 
> 
> What is it with the 40 km speedlimit going in the Bypass ?
> A build inn speeding-ticket opportunity ?
> 
> Everybody is doing 80 except for the ones allways doing 30


I didnt know it was 40klm/h and normaly give the truck a quick boot inside the tunnel. I dont think the cops are going to try and stop you on that section of road as it would cause a major traffic problem

----------


## helge

Yeah, they'll probaly wave you over in Nampong, and give you a chance to repent

----------


## Rigger

> Yeah, they'll probaly wave you over in Nampong, and give you a chance to repent


Just wave back or turn off at the dam  :Smile:

----------


## shafter

That looks a good place to visit.

Thanks for the photos.

----------


## S Landreth

If you have or havent visited Khon Kaen, here are some decent aerials of some popular places.



 
Khon Kaen Central Plaza 

 
Khon Kaen, Bung Kaen Nakorn (Lake) 



Khon Kaen, Bung Noug Khote (Lake) 

 
Khon Kaen, Bung Kaen Nakorn (Lake) and Wat Nong Waeng 

 
Khon Kaen, Pullman Hotel and Kosa area




Pattaya 2 Beach 

Thai website: http://forum.khonkaenlink.info/index.php?topic=216410.0

----------


## helge

I allways thought this place was Pattaya 2.
It has these 8-10 restaurants on poles, and pretty boring  imo

We went to the park by the Hydro-powerplant some weeks ago, and it was very nice. Better eating too

----------


## S Landreth

^The sign you posted above reads Welcome to Bang Saen 2 (I was told).

We visit Pattaya 2 because the dogs enjoy it. Theyre able to run freely in wide open spaces and theres a gradual slope into the water so they are able to wade pretty far out.
Other than that, it can be boring also,..no dancing girls like at the real Pattaya Beach.

----------


## spliff

> I allways thought this place was Pattaya 2.
> It has these 8-10 restaurants on poles, and pretty boring  imo
> 
> We went to the park by the Hydro-powerplant some weeks ago, and it was very nice. Better eating too


Right that pic by Landrith is of Pattaya 1 on the Puvian/Chum Phai side of the lake.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by helge
> 
> 
> 
> I allways thought this place was Pattaya 2.
> It has these 8-10 restaurants on poles, and pretty boring imo
> 
> We went to the park by the Hydro-powerplant some weeks ago, and it was very nice. Better eating too
> 
> ...


Looks like Ubonrat dam to me on the Nongbaulamphu side

----------


## spliff

The Helge pic is of the KK side.

----------


## Rigger

> ^The sign you posted above reads “Welcome to Bang Saen 2” (I was told).





> The Helge pic is of the KK side.


Not if it says Bang Saen 2 it aint, Its the one closes to the dam and golf club on the Nongbaulamphu side

----------


## Rigger

Google Maps

----------


## Jack meoff

^Yes dam side, Rigger can you plot Pattaya 2 on the other side of the dam on the map please.

No worries found it, but may be of interest to others.cheers

----------


## S Landreth

^ for others (map and pictures),...............



Panoramio - Photo of Pattaya 2 Beach

----------


## parryhandy

Must be the most inappropriate name ever in that it has absolutely no similarities to Pattaya whatsoever.Prepare to be massively underwhelmed if you have never been and decide to go.

----------


## S Landreth

^Be nice!  :Smile:  Thats the closest thing we have to a beach,let us dream.

----------


## helge

> it has absolutely no similarities to Pattaya whatsoever


True. The water is clean in Ubolrat



> That’s the closest thing we have to a beach,……let us dream.


Did you have a dip in Lam Prao ?
The thai's go crazy there on Songkran.

----------


## Fabian

> If you have or haven’t visited Khon Kaen, here are some decent aerials of some popular places.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Khon Kaen Central Plaza


That mall seems to be huge compared to the old Fairy Plaza.

----------


## Fabian

> Khon Kaen, Pullman Hotel and Kosa area


So still no sign of finishing that Kosa building. Isn't it a security hazard by now?

----------


## S Landreth

> Did you have a dip in Lam Prao ?


Where is it?

But to answer your question,.I have only been swimming in one lake/reservoir and thats at Pattaya 2, here is Khon Kaen.





> That mall seems to be huge compared to the old Fairy Plaza.


 
It is. I think the new mall will put a dent in Fairy Plazas sales. During the weekends (weekends I have been there) at the new mall you can hardly get a parking spot. The kids seem to enjoy the clean new air conditioned mall and the cinema always has kids milling around, out front. Maybe its just a novelty, but it is impressive for Khon Kaen.





> So still no sign of finishing that Kosa building. Isn't it a security hazard by now?


 
I dont think its a security hazard yet, they still have it cordoned off well.

----------


## helge

> Originally Posted by helge
> 
> 
> Did you have a dip in Lam Prao ?
> 
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> But to answer your question,.I have only been swimming in one lake/reservoir and thats at Pattaya 2, here is Khon Kaen.


Take road 209-213 towards Kalasin, and when there go north on 227.
Its nice

----------


## S Landreth

^It does look nice, thanks. The girlfriend says she knows where it is and has been there, so well give it try shortly.

Lam Pao Dam

----------


## buycondojomtien

Hi,

Do you know any hotel with lake view at Khon kaen ?

I knew 2 but forgot their names.

Thanks.

----------


## ossierob

Enjoyed the post...thanks Prop

----------


## Bob63

Thanks for an excellent and growing review of KK. !

----------


## Superduperreadyeddie

I know there are plenty of Thai tailors in BKK, but do you recommend any good tailors (for a fitted suit) in KK? I plan to visit in a couple of months. Thanks.

----------


## Superduperreadyeddie

I know there are plenty of Thai tailors in BKK, but do you recommend any  good tailors (for a fitted suit) in KK? I plan to visit in a couple of  months. Thanks.

----------

